# Infidel Riders



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone riden infidels? how r they for the park?


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

I was wondering about them too. Are they heavy? Does the high wing provide any advantage?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I tried the 2011 CobraSharks which have a wing design like the Infidels. I loved them. So much so that this long-time Burton bindings hater is going to pick up a pair of 2011 Burton Malativas (also a winged highback, but in EST) when they come out.

I felt that the wing supported my presses better. What I liked most was the comfort. I'm sure the Infidel is the same, but the Cobrasharks were nice and comfy


----------



## hnz (Dec 5, 2009)

I love my infidels. The highback feels great, just remember it doesn't fit with dual-BOA. No idea about the weight.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

hnz said:


> I love my infidels. The highback feels great, just remember it doesn't fit with dual-BOA. No idea about the weight.


Oh really? Good to know.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually a comfortable and fun flex binding from B. Yeah though, don't forget they don't fit dual boa, wing hits the dial. 

Wings are useless. I didn't even notice them aside from them hitting my dial.

Advise though, look somewhere else unless you're getting a good deal. Better bindings can be had for less. Check Formulas, Forces, Deltas, or 390's. The Formulas (09/10) are probably the closest in feel. For 10/11, you might like the Hurrithanes, the Formulas are stiffer for 10/11.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Wings are useless. I didn't even notice them aside from them hitting my dial.


They aren't completely useless. They do provide more support for presses. It is just negligible. The biggest benefit from the wings in my opinion is the comfort.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Eh. A good press is you not forcing the board to flex, but the board flexing because of your proper body position. J.O.E. presses with the best and he's been known to ride without highbacks at all.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Eh. A good press is you not forcing the board to flex, but the board flexing because of your proper body position. J.O.E. presses with the best and he's been known to ride without highbacks at all.


I didn't say it makes you press better lol. I said it gives you added support, but I also said that added support is negligible.

By the way, some people do actually force the press. Some people do it with balancing and body position, others do it on softer boards by forcing the tip/tail up with their legs.

I mostly do it with body positioning, but I'll also lift my nose if I want it higher.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh I agree. If I want the press to look crazy I'll pull up the tip. However I'll argue the right way is balance. If your're using torque and pressure for your press, you are far less stable than when pressing by balance. And I think it tends to look sloppier on most riders too.

But this is more or less heresay, do what you find fun and I just wont care


----------

